# [SOLVED] Creating HTM or HTML files..



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Creating HTM/HTML Files*

*Question 1.*
I know I can open notepad and save my file as a .HTM file and use it for the web. Also .HTML file. But what's the difference between HTM and HTML?

*Question 2.*
Is there a program I can download that is user-friendly with making these types of files? Like maybe the text turns blue when writing code instead of normal text? Thanks.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Creating HTM or HTML files..*

1. With modern day compatibility, there are pretty much no important differences between the htm and html file extensions. If you want to see the actual differences, my trusty friend google gave me this: http://www.sightspecific.com/~mosh/WWW_FAQ/ext.html

2. Check out Nvu. It's free.


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Creating HTM or HTML files..*

Thanks!!!


----------

